# Review: BenQ SW320 32” inch Adobe RGB Monitor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2017)

```
Our friend and brilliant photographer <a href="http://www.jholko.com">Joshua Holko</a> has written a review of the BenQ SW320 32” inch Adobe RGB Monitor.</p>
<p>The importance of a monitor geared towards photography is often overlooked by budding professional photographers for whatever reasons. At $1399, this BenQ monitor seems to answer the performance call without breaking the bank.</p>
<p><strong>From Joshua</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The BenQ SW320 is a superbly constructed high quality UHD wide gamut monitor that offers users exceptional resolution, colour accuracy and uniformity at a price point previously unheard of. The monitor is simple and easy to assemble and operated without issue out of the box with both my laptop and main desktop computers.</p>
<p>Overall picture quality is exceptional with excellent linearity and uniformity across the screen that matches the much more expensive Eizo CG-318 in all but the extreme corners. This is outstanding performance that photographers and other graphic artists will really appreciate in daily use. <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/review-benq-sw320-32-inch-adobe-rgb-monitor/">Read the full review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>This monitor is available for preorder via B&H Photo, though a release date hasn’t been published by the retailer.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1308753-REG/benq_sw320_32_led_monitor_3840x2160.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">BenQ SW320 32” inch Adobe RGB Monitor $1399 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 13, 2017)

Does anyone know if that monitor will rotate from horizontal to vertical?? And, if the 27" version does ??

Seems to me a 'special photographer' model should do that because many of us shoot a lot of verticals - particularly in wildlife and specific sports.

I'm getting ready to buy a new monitor, but will limit my choice to one that can easily switch - if I can find one reasonable price and good quality. And, yeah, I know, I know, reasonable price and good quality are often incompatible


----------



## ZachOly (Jan 13, 2017)

Interested. Expensive, but interested.


----------



## turkeyjerky214 (Jan 13, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> Does anyone know if that monitor will rotate from horizontal to vertical?? And, if the 27" version does ??



The 27" model definitely does. I've had it for about 6 months now, and it's fantastic.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 13, 2017)

I used to think, higher quality monitor is not important in digital photography....


----------



## Wedding Shooter (Jan 13, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> Does anyone know if that monitor will rotate from horizontal to vertical?? And, if the 27" version does ??



The newly-designed shade hood included with the SW320 can be used in *portrait orientation as well as in landscape orientation* (a very nice design consideration).


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 13, 2017)

Very interesting. I have the BenQ BL3200PT 32" display. Does very good at 80% AdobeRGB. Would love to have this updated 4k version. But no budget for it at this time.. I think I payed around $700 usd when I bought this one and its half that price now.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 13, 2017)

*BenQ SW320 32” inch Adobe RGB Monitor*

A very interesting monitor - I had one turn up yesterday and will have a review in due course ;-)

Putting it next to the 27" 2700 shows the hefty size increase!

It comes with a hood in parts that can be reconfigured to work with the monitor in portrait mode.

Gave my 15" mid-2010 macbook pro severe palpitations over the sheer number of pixels, and needed the resolution knocking back a bit to work.

My 2010 (4,1) Mac Pro graphics card wasn't up to it either, but with a somewhat newer graphics card in it (AMD Radeon HD 7950 3072 MB) it flies along with either my old 23" Apple cinema display or BenQ SW2700PT as a second monitor.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm looking forward to your review, Keith. I read the one for the 27 in monitor some times ago, but have not yet decided on a new one. My issue is getting one that fits in my vertical space. A 30 inch monitor might fit, but 32 is not likely to make it.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 13, 2017)

turkeyjerky214 said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if that monitor will rotate from horizontal to vertical?? And, if the 27" version does ??
> ...



Just sent you a PM ...


----------



## PhotoGlow (Jan 14, 2017)

Interested to read this: 

_"Contrary to what I have read on the internet in various places I experienced absolutely no issues with Lightroom or Photoshop running slowly with a UHD display. I suspect any such issues are almost certainly related to video cards being driven to their limit (and beyond) or because users are not implementing the latest software versions."
_
Find that hard to believe. On my computer (quadcore Intel i7 clocked at 4.8Gz with 16Gb RAM on a NVME 512Gb SSD) I run a 2560x1600 30 inch monitor. When I reduce the resolution to 1920x1200, Lightroom flies along far faster than the when a higher resolution is used. Given Adobe's programming reputation ( ) I very much doubt that a huge increase of pixels to the screen with a 4K monitor makes no performance difference.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 15, 2017)

PhotoGlow said:


> Interested to read this:
> 
> _"Contrary to what I have read on the internet in various places I experienced absolutely no issues with Lightroom or Photoshop running slowly with a UHD display. I suspect any such issues are almost certainly related to video cards being driven to their limit (and beyond) or because users are not implementing the latest software versions."
> _
> Find that hard to believe. On my computer (quadcore Intel i7 clocked at 4.8Gz with 16Gb RAM on a NVME 512Gb SSD) I run a 2560x1600 30 inch monitor. When I reduce the resolution to 1920x1200, Lightroom flies along far faster than the when a higher resolution is used. Given Adobe's programming reputation ( ) I very much doubt that a huge increase of pixels to the screen with a 4K monitor makes no performance difference.



I find it interesting that you note your processor, clock speed, memory capacity, storage type, and storage capacity, but not which video card you use, in response to a post asserting performance issues are related to video cards.


----------



## LDS (Jan 15, 2017)

PhotoGlow said:


> On my computer (quadcore Intel i7 clocked at 4.8Gz with 16Gb RAM on a NVME 512Gb SSD) I run a 2560x1600 30 inch monitor.



Yes, but the question is: which graphic card? As gamers well know, some tasks are offloaded to the graphic card drivers and hardware - and they can make a not so little difference. If so, CPU and disk speed really doesn't matter.

Also, usually it's better to use LCD monitors at the native resolution (one image pixel to one monitor pixel), otherwise the downsampling algorithm could introduce some issues.


----------



## markesc (Jan 19, 2017)

I think those that want to run things properly, especially at 4k, here's a must read:

https://www.pugetsystems.com/recommended/Recommended-Systems-for-Adobe-Lightroom-141/Hardware-Recommendations

Kaby lake vs Skylake:

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Adobe-Lightroom-CC-2015-8-Intel-Core-i7-7700K-i5-7600K-Performance-880/#

Here is the system they recommend, keep in mind, these guys do insane top of the line enterprise builds, not your cheesy company working out of a garage slapping computers together:

https://www.pugetsystems.com/recommended/Recommended-Systems-for-Adobe-Lightroom-141/Buy_158


----------



## markesc (Jan 19, 2017)

It appears NEC Uses the same panel, slower refresh time of 10ms vs 5ms for the BenQ, and whoaaaa the price: $2800, however they have a 4 year warranty vs 3, and they may be more selective on the panels used?

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223738-REG/nec_pa322uhd_bk_2_32_widescreen_led.html

New computer first, then the BenQ is prob the way to go, seems like a "steal" compared to the NEC


----------



## markesc (Jan 19, 2017)

Not sure if anyone on here is into gaming AND photo editing, but Asus is going 4k hdr @ 144hz:

http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/01/04/rog-pg27uq-intro/

"While the high resolution benefits everything from casual surfing to serious photo editing, the high refresh rate is all about gaming. At 144Hz, the display updates 2.4X faster than typical 60Hz panels, shrinking the time between new frames from 16.7 milliseconds to just 6.9 ms. In-game animation and movement looks much more fluid as a result, especially in fast-paced titles like first-person shooters. Cutting the delay between frames also lowers input lag, which makes games feel more immediate and responsive—and gives players a competitive advantage."


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 19, 2017)

For those that know both -- which company would you choose for mostly photo processing, and limited gaming and video. BUT mainly photo processing ... ASUS or BenQ -- 

I bought an ASUS laptop for traveling work, and it's a fine PC ... I like it a lot, and would chose ASUS again for a PC ... but have limited experience in choosing a monitor as I've usually stayed with the laptop. I'm doing a little higher end work lately, and want a good monitor to use when at home and not on the road ... it will plug into the laptop, as I don't own a Desktop ... 

And interested in stock now, not future models -- thanks for any advice M44  

Only absolute will be the ability to rotate from landscape to portrait easily --


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 19, 2017)

markesc said:


> It appears NEC Uses the same panel, slower refresh time of 10ms vs 5ms for the BenQ, and whoaaaa the price: $2800, however they have a 4 year warranty vs 3, and they may be more selective on the panels used?
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1223738-REG/nec_pa322uhd_bk_2_32_widescreen_led.html
> 
> New computer first, then the BenQ is prob the way to go, seems like a "steal" compared to the NEC


The NEC has been out for a while, and as always in technology, it gets better and cheaper. When I got my NEC, BenQ was not there yet with specs, and the Eizos had bells and whistles (self calibration) that I was not willing to pay premium for. Still happy with my NEC, but possibly would get a BenQ today. Wouldn't be surprised if the NEC will drop in price soon.


----------

